# McMahon's Weekly Expository Sermons Online at APM



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 3, 2018)

This new thread starts a new series in preaching.

We are going through basics of the Christian life. 

_SERMON 1: Contending: The Saint’s Necessity to Contend for the Faith_, Jude 1:3, (April 15, 2018).
_
SERMON 2: Resolving: The Christian’s Resolve to Do Great Works for God_, Neh. 6:1-4, (April 22, 2018).

_SERMON 3: Separating: Remember Lot’s Wife_, Luke 17:20-37, (April 29, 2018).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 6, 2018)

Continuing Our Series on the Basics of the Christian Walk:

_Christ’s Expectation of the Duty of Praise from the Faithful_ , Luke 17:11-19 (May 6, 2018).


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 13, 2018)

_Growing Weary in Well Doing_, Galatians 6:6-10 (May 13, 2018)


----------



## Ray (May 14, 2018)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> _Growing Weary in Well Doing_, Galatians 6:6-10 (May 13, 2018)


Looking Forward to them. Where are you preaching these days?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 14, 2018)

Ray said:


> Looking Forward to them. Where are you preaching these days?



I'm glad! I hope they are spiritually helpful to you.

For info on preaching, see this: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/prayer-for-the-lords-will-i-resigned-the-rpcga.95465/


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 20, 2018)

_Living Carelessly Before the Means of Grace_, Jeremiah 7:1-8, May 20, 2018


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 27, 2018)

_The Christian’s Swoon for Christ in His House of Love and Feasting_, Song of Songs 2:4-5, May 27, 2018


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 3, 2018)

_The Christian’s Duty of Daily Bible Reading and Study for Spiritual Profit,_ Acts 17:11 (June 3, 2018)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 10, 2018)

_The Christian's Duty of Daily Divine Meditation,_ Psalm 1:1-3 (June 10, 2018)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 17, 2018)

_The Christian's Duty of Daily Prayer_, Acts 9:11 and 1 Thess. 5:17, (June 17, 2018)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 24, 2018)

_Self Denial: Primer 4: Fasting, Cultivating a Hunger for God, _Matthew 6:16-18, Acts 9:1-11 (June 24, 2018)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 1, 2018)

_Grounded: Primer 5: The Duty of Catechizing in the Church and at Home, _Proverbs 22:6 (July 1, 2018)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 8, 2018)

_Reliance: Primer 6: An Exhortation to Daily Family Worship on the Family Altar,_ Genesis 18:16-22 (July 8, 2018)


----------



## joebonni63 (Jul 10, 2018)

Dr Matthew you helped me in so many ways you may never know however I have bought several books from you and they are amazing thank you. I was looking for extra reading and they actually help me to go back to college and study philosophy. Also your sermons are very good and they are very on point.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 11, 2018)

joebonni63 said:


> Dr Matthew you helped me in so many ways you may never know however I have bought several books from you and they are amazing thank you. I was looking for extra reading and they actually help me to go back to college and study philosophy. Also your sermons are very good and they are very on point.



I'm very glad to hear that they have been a help to you. May they continue to be a blessing. (Pray for me as you have opportunity.)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 15, 2018)

_The Five Marks of a Biblical Church_, 1 Timothy 3:14-16, (July 15, 2018)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 22, 2018)

_The Marks of True Disciples 1: Gospel Love_, John 13:31-35 and 1 Peter 4:8, (July 22, 2018)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 29, 2018)

_The Marks of True Disciples 2: Gospel Interest,_ 2 Cor. 6:12-13, (July 29, 2018)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 5, 2018)

The church has a difficult time putting into practice the way consolation should occur between members of the church.
_Gospel Consolation,_ 2 Cor. 1:3-7, 7:6, (August 5, 2018)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 12, 2018)

It may not mean what you think it means..._Gospel Encouragement_, Hebrews 3:1-15, (August 12, 2018).


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 19, 2018)

Fellowship with God first, and Fellowship with "us", second... _Gospel Fellowship,_ 1 John 1:1-10 and Acts 2:42 (August 19, 2018)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 26, 2018)

_Tithing – The Natural Response to God’s Mercy in Dying to the World,_ Genesis 14:20, (August 26, 2018)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm sick today. No sermon.

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 2, 2018)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> I'm sick today. No sermon.


Did someone mount the pulpit for you today, Matthew?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 2, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Did someone mount the pulpit for you today, Matthew?



No, we just canceled. It was last minute and late Saturday.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 2, 2018)

Given that, I will be fervently praying for a rapid recovery, Matthew.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 9, 2018)

_The Necessity and Duty of the Public Prayer Meeting, _1 Thess. 5:17 and 1 Tim 2:1-8ff (Sept 9, 2018)
(A good litmus test to the spiritual viability and zeal of a local church.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 9, 2018)

So good to see you back in the pulpit, Matthew.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 9, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> So good to see you back in the pulpit, Matthew.


Thanks brother. Happy to be back on track. I thank you for your prayers!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 23, 2018)

_Growing: Primer 9: Spiritual Growth in the Pursuit of Holiness, _1 Peter 2:1-3 (Sept. 23, 2018)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 30, 2018)

_Redeemed Sinners and Their Worship of God's Anointed Savior; Cultus Naturalis et Institutus_, Hebrews 1:6 (Sept. 30, 2018)
How does your worship differ from that of angels?

(This was our first worship service sermon in the new building God graciously has given us.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 7, 2018)

_The Praise of Corporate Worship is a Snapshot of Eternity, _Psalm 96:1 (October 7, 2018)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 14, 2018)

_Gospel Unity Founded on Christ, the Living Stone, _1 Peter 2:4-7 (October 14, 2018).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 21, 2018)

The last sermon of this series, _The Christian Obligation of Covenanted Church Membership, _Acts 20:28 (October 21, 2018)_._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 28, 2018)

_Partial Reformation is a Full Offense to God,_ Hosea 7:8 (October 28, 2018)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 4, 2018)

_Guarding the Heart with All Diligence,_ Proverbs 4:23 (November 4, 2018)
Two powerful motives to guard the heart are explored after setting down Proverbs 4:23.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 11, 2018)

_God’s Decrees are Immutably Set,_ Zech. 6:1-15 (November 11, 2018)
The Covenant of Redemption or Counsel of Peace set down by God's immutable nature and decree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 18, 2018)

_Christ is the Great Exegete of the Father, _John 1:18 (November 18, 2018)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm working on a few "preparatory sermons" for a series I intend on doing in the New Year starting the second week of January.
These sermons deal with ideas surrounding sin, humility, mercy, and such topics. 
_Provoking Sins Anger the Almighty God_, 2 Chron. 33:1-23 1-7a (November 25, 2018)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 2, 2018)

_Sinning Against the Knowledge of God is Sinning Against God’s Mercy_, 2 Chron. 33:1-23, v. 7-10 (December 2, 2018)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 9, 2018)

Due to inclement weather, we had to cancel church. Icey roads and long distance travel.
As a substitution, here is a short audio exhortation taken from A Puritan's Mind under the Christian Walk and Practical Theology Section:
_Can You Really Tell a Tree by Its Fruit?_ An Exhortation from Matthew 7, (December 9, 2018)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 16, 2018)

_Humiliation Precedes Conversion_, 2 Chron. 33:1-23 v. 11-13, (December 16, 2018)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 23, 2018)

_Up and Doing: Good Intentions and the Consequences of Sin,_ 2 Chron. 33:1-23 14-23 (December 23, 2018)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 30, 2018)

End of year sermon - _The Fruit of Submission to God_, Job 34:31-32 (December 30, 2018)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 6, 2019)

Beginning of the year sermon 1 - _Reformation is Useless without the Work of the Spirit of God_ Rom. 8:8, 14 (January 6, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 13, 2019)

Begining of the year sermon 2: _Behold, He Comes a Leaping!_ Song of Songs 2:8-9 (January 13, 2019)

Many Christians are not _sensible _(i.e. that they do not sense him) about the presence of Christ, or think that Christ might not be near as they hoped.
Consider, Christ "comes a leaping" to them, even if they perceive him as distant upon the mountains, hills, behind the wall, or through the lattice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 20, 2019)

_Just as if I’d Never Sinned, _(January 20, 2019) Inclement Weather, Audio Lecture on Justification

(When we have snow and black-ice, icy roads we have to cancel church. We are in the mountains, and inclement weather is dangerous here. Someone can drive off a cliff or into the gully of the road, or get hit by other careless drivers. So this is a short exhortation on that little pithy phrase "Just as if I'd never sinned" in relation to justification.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 27, 2019)

_We start our new series this week on "sin" and "temptation" from Genesis 39:9._
_All Sin Committed Against God is Great Evil,_ Genesis 39:9-12 (January 27, 2019)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray (Jan 28, 2019)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> _We start our new series this week on "sin" and "temptation" from Genesis 39:9._
> _All Sin Committed Against God is Great Evil,_ Genesis 39:9-12 (January 27, 2019)


Thanx a lot for this sermon. Been waiting for one like this.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 28, 2019)

Ray said:


> Thanx a lot for this sermon. Been waiting for one like this.



I'm glad it was helpful Ray. I plan on working this verse (Gen. 39:9b) through until the beginning of June (Lord willing). So there will be quite a few of them like this (17 that I have planned, but who knows how many more the Lord might add.) I hope they are all as helpful and glorifying to God to you.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 3, 2019)

_Part 2: Sin is Great Wickedness in Opposition to the Holy Character of God_, Genesis 39:9b (February 3, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 10, 2019)

_Part 3: Sinning Against God is Morally Unreasonable,_ Genesis 39:9b (February 10, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 17, 2019)

Inclement Weather, _Assurance and Perseverance Reading_, (February 17, 2019)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 24, 2019)

(Inclement weather, storms and sickness,) _A Brief Exhortation and Reminder on the Office of Christ’s Elders_ (Inclement Weather MP3) (February 24, 2019)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Feb 25, 2019)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> _Growing: Primer 9: Spiritual Growth in the Pursuit of Holiness, _1 Peter 2:1-3 (Sept. 23, 2018)


Great preaching!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 3, 2019)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Great preaching!



Thank you.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 3, 2019)

_The Redeemed Sinner Always Lives Before the Face of God,_ Genesis 39:9b (March 3, 2019)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 10, 2019)

No sermon today. We had to cancel church due to a power outage that lasted over 6 hours for the whole community. No power = no heat, and no bathrooms.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 17, 2019)

_The Constant Assault of Temptation to Sin on the Believer,_ Genesis 39:9b (March 17, 2019)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 24, 2019)

_The Christian’s Duty to Fight Against Sin Daily_, Genesis 39:9b (March 24, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 31, 2019)

_A Pardoned Soul Hates All Sin as Sin_, Genesis 39:9b (March 31, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 7, 2019)

_A Pardoned Soul and the Fear of God Part 1_, Genesis 39:9b (April 7, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 21, 2019)

_The Fear of God is a Sound Remedy for All Temptations, Part 2_, Genesis 39:9b (April 21, 2019)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 5, 2019)

_The Fear of Offending God is Greater in Saints than to Commit the Least Sin, Part 3,_ Genesis 39:9b (May 5, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 12, 2019)

_Love to God by a Pardoned Soul is a Great Remedy Against All Temptation,_ Genesis 39:9b (May 12, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 19, 2019)

_Usefulness in the Kingdom Depends on God’s Presence and Blessing_, Genesis 39:9b (May 19, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 26, 2019)

_Pardoned Souls are Motioned by the Spirit Against Temptation to Sin_, Genesis 39:9b (May 26, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 2, 2019)

_Cultivating a Sensitivity to the Leading of the Spirit Against Sin_, Genesis 39:9b (June 2, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 9, 2019)

_Remembering Past Mercies is a Remedy to All Temptations_, Genesis 39:9b (June 9, 2019)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 16, 2019)

_The Sincere Expression of a Pious Heart_, Genesis 39:9b (June 16, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 23, 2019)

_The Gospel of Jesus Christ is the Only Remedy Against Temptation and Sin_, Genesis 39:9b (June 23, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 30, 2019)

_God is the Saint's Hedge of Protection_, Job 1:10 (June 30, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 7, 2019)

_Abundant Life_, John 10:10 (July 7, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 14, 2019)

_An Overview of the Person and Work of the Holy Spirit_, John 14:26 (July 14, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 21, 2019)

_Baptized in the Spirit_, Acts 11:9-13 (July 21, 2019)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 28, 2019)

_Indwelt by the Holy Spirit_, 1 Cor. 3:16 (July 28, 2019)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 4, 2019)

_The Anointing and Unction of the Holy Spirit_, 2 Cor. 1:20-23, (August 4, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 11, 2019)

In my opinion, this is one of the most misunderstood doctrines in the Christian church on practical, daily, Spirit-led service.
_The Divine Illumination of the Spirit for the Believer_, John 16:13-14 (August 11, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 18, 2019)

_Filled with the Spirit_, Ephesians 5:18 (August 18, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 25, 2019)

One of the most misunderstood phrases in Scripture and its implications for believers.
_The Power of the Holy Spirit_, Romans 15:13 (August 25, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 1, 2019)

_Led by the Spirit as Sons and Daughters_, Romans 8:13-14 (September 1, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 8, 2019)

_Praying in the Holy Ghost_, Jude 1:20 (September 8, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 15, 2019)

_The Fruit of the Spirit_, Galatians 5:22-23 (September 15, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 22, 2019)

_The Gifts of the Holy Spirit in the Life of the Believer_, 1 Cor. 12:1-11 (September 22, 2019)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 29, 2019)

_Walking in the Spirit_, Galatians 5:25 (September 29, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 6, 2019)

_Abundant Grace_, 1 Timothy 1:14 (October 6, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 13, 2019)

_False Peace vs. True Spiritual Peace, and the Need for Reformation of Life and Church_, Lamentations 3:40-41, (October 13, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 20, 2019)

_Eternal Life in Knowing God and Jesus Christ_, John 17:3 (October 20, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 27, 2019)

_God is Incomprehensible but Knowable_, Job 11:7 (October 27, 2019)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 3, 2019)

_God as Trinity or Triunity_, 2 Cor. 13:14, (November 3, 2019)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 10, 2019)

The Glory of God in the work of Jesus Christ, Isaiah 35:1-10 (November 10, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 17, 2019)

_God is a Pure Spirit,_ John 4:24-26, (November 17, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 24, 2019)

_The Self-Sufficiency of God,_ John 5:26 (November 24, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 1, 2019)

_God is One,_ Deut. 6:4 (December 1, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 8, 2019)

_God is Immutable,_ Malachi 3:6 (December 8, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 15, 2019)

_God is Great,_ Psalm 145:3 (December 15, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 22, 2019)

_God is Everywhere Present,_ Jeremiah 23:23-24 (December 22, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 29, 2019)

End of the Year Sermon, _Christ has Made Death a Friend to Redeemed Sinners_, 1 Thess. 5:9-10 (December 29, 2019)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 5, 2020)

Beginning of the Year Sermon, _Three Crowns for the Christian_, 1 Peter 1:3-4 (January 5, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 12, 2020)

_God is Eternal, _Psalm 90:2 (January 12, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 19, 2020)

_God is Invisible,_ 1 Timothy 1:17 (January 19, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 26, 2020)

_God Knows All Things_, 1 Sam. 2:3 (January 26, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 2, 2020)

_God is All-Wise,_ 1 Cor. 2:7 (February 2, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 9, 2020)

_God is Light,_ 1 John 1:5 (February 9, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 16, 2020)

_The Freedom of God,_ John 8:36 (February 16, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 23, 2020)

Off this week. Will continue next week.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 1, 2020)

_Holy is His Name_, Luke 1:49 (March 1, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 8, 2020)

_Tornadoes, the Coronavirus and God's Providence_, Acts 17:26 (March 8, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 15, 2020)

_The Goodness of God_, Romans 2:4 (March 15, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 22, 2020)

Coronavirus Service: _Brief Exhortation:_ _Obedience in the Little Things, without challenge, without excuse and without delay_, Numbers 4:29-33 (March 22, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 29, 2020)

_Pestilence is a Sign Where God Makes No Difference in His Temporal Judgments Between the Church and the Most Depraved Sinners, _ Leviticus 26: 23-25 (March 29, 2020).


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 5, 2020)

_The Restraining of a Plague Can Only Be Accomplished Through the Great Physician, Jesus Christ, Who Knows and Prescribes the Best Remedies Against Sin, _Luke 5:31-32 (April 5, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 12, 2020)

_Humility is a Non-Negotiable Divine Virtue to be Exercised of Every Christian Especially in Times of Occasional Repentance._ (April 12, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 19, 2020)

_The Fruit of Humility before God in Times of Occasional Repentance is Holy Prayer and Fasting towards a Reformation of Life and a Departure from all Sin_, Leviticus 26:40-42 (April 19, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 26, 2020)

_The Exercise of Humility before God in Times of Occasional Repentance for the Reformation of the Church, is to be done zealously for King Jesus_, Rev. 3:19 (April 26, 2020).


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 3, 2020)

_God's Afflicting Providences are Especially Sharp to Christians as they Live in the World_, Lam. 3:15 (May 3, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 10, 2020)

_In Times of Affliction, the Church Finds Full Comfort from the Word of God_, Psalm 119:50 (May 10, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 17, 2020)

_The Beginning of Sorrows_, Matthew 24:8 (May 17, 2020)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 24, 2020)

_All the Beginning of Sorrows for the Saint are Turned to Joy at Christ’s Coming_, Matthew 24:8 (May 24, 2020)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 31, 2020)

_Daring God to Do His Worst_, Leviticus 26:27-29 (May 31, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 7, 2020)

_The Faithfulness of Our Covenant God_, Lam. 3:21-26 (June 7, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 14, 2020)

_God is Love_, 1 John 4:7-9, (June 14, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 21, 2020)

_The Graciousness of God_, Numbers 6:25 (June 21, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 28, 2020)

_The Mercy of God_, Deut. 4:31 (June 28, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 5, 2020)

_The Patience and Long-suffering of God_, 2 Peter 3:9 (July 5, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 12, 2020)

_The Sovereignty of God_, Daniel 4:30-37 (July 12, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 19, 2020)

_The Almighty God_, Genesis 17:1 (July 19, 2020)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 26, 2020)

_The Righteousness of God,_ Rev. 19:11 (July 26, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 2, 2020)

_The Justice of God_, Psalm 89:14 (August 2, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 9, 2020)

_The Wrath of God_, 1 Thess. 1:10 (August 9, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 16, 2020)

_Our Jealous God,_ Nahum 1:1-3 (August 16, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 23, 2020)

_The Beauty of God,_ Psalm 27:4 (August 23, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 6, 2020)

_Praising God in His Highness_, Isaiah 13:3 (August 30, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 6, 2020)

_God Exists,_ Isaiah 40:1-10 (September 6, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 13, 2020)

_God is Man's Maker,_ Isaiah 54:1-10 (September 13, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 20, 2020)

_The Curse on All Men,_ Isaiah 24:5-6 (September 20, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 27, 2020)

_The Garment of Salvation_, Isaiah 61:10 (September 27, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 4, 2020)

_Drawing Sinners to Christ,_ Isaiah 55:1-3, (October 4, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 11, 2020)

_Love God with All the Heart, Soul and Mind,_ Matthew 22:37-39 (October, 11, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 18, 2020)

_Loving God by Obedience Not Merely Profession,_ Matthew 22:37-39 (October 18, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 25, 2020)

_Loving God with All the Heart, Soul and Mind, and Motives,_ Matthew 22:37-39 (October 25, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 1, 2020)

_Loving God in Opposition to Hypocrisy,_ 2 Kings 10:31 (November 1, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 8, 2020)

_God the Great King__,_ Matthew 4:17 (November 8, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 15, 2020)

_God Reigns in Jesus' Preaching_, Matt. 4:17 (November 15, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 22, 2020)

_Entrance into Christ's Kingdom is by Repentance_, Matthew 4:17 (November 22, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 29, 2020)

_The Kingdom of God and the Substitutionary Atonement of the King_, Matthew 4:17 (November 29, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 6, 2020)

_The Feast of the King in the Lord's Supper, _Matthew 4:17 (December 6, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 13, 2020)

_The Reign of Christ's Exaltation in his Final Judgment_, Matthew 4:17 (December 13, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 27, 2020)

_The Godly Man Loves that God Reigns Over Him, Where the Wicked Man Does Not_, Rev. 19:6 (December 20, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 27, 2020)

_The Saint's Infirmities Cannot Wholly Remove Christ's Love for Them_, Jeremiah 3:1 (December 27, 2020)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 3, 2021)

_The Saints Sucking Virtue from Jesus Christ by Faith_, Mark 5:24ff (January 3, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 10, 2021)

_The Watchman Over the Church_, Part 1, Ezekiel 33:7 (January 10, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 17, 2021)

_The Watched in the Church_, Part 2, Ezekiel 33:7 (January 17, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 24, 2021)

_The Ministry of Christ to those Watched Over in the Church_, Ezekiel 33:7 (January 24, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 31, 2021)

_The Christian's Resolve "to Do",_ Luke 16:4 (January 31, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 7, 2021)

(_Inclement Winter Weather and loss of power_ – no service today: February 7, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 14, 2021)

_The Shepherd Who Saves His Sheep from the Wilderness_, 1 Samuel 17:34-35, (February 14, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 21, 2021)

_God Who Draws Near in Incarnation_, Ezekiel 36:9, (February 21, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 28, 2021)

_The Lord Thy God, the Deliverer, _Exodus 20:1-2 (February 28, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 7, 2021)

_No Other gods_ ... Exodus 20:3, (March 7, 2021).


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 14, 2021)

_Idolatry in Worship_, Exodus 20:4-6, (March 14, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 21, 2021)

_God's Name and Your Vow_, Exodus 20:7 (March 21, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 28, 2021)

_The Sabbath Day_, Exodus 20:8-11 (March 28, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 4, 2021)

_Honoring Superiors, Inferiors and Equals_, Exodus 20:12 (April 4, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 11, 2021)

_The Preservation of Life, _Exodus 20:13 (April 11, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 18, 2021)

_The Preservation of Purity_, Exodus 20:14, (April 18, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 25, 2021)

_Being Weaned from the World, and Righteous Stewardship before God_, Exodus 20:15 (April 25, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 2, 2021)

_Truth Telling and Compromising on the Truth_, Exodus 20:16 (May 2, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 9, 2021)

_Coveting and Contentedness_, Exodus 20:17 (May 9, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 16, 2021)

_The Sin of Treating God's Law as a Strange Thing_, Hosea 8:12 (May 16, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 23, 2021)

_Some People God Will Not Hear,_ Proverbs 28:9 (May 23, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 30, 2021)

_Christ is the Fulfillment of the Law_, Romans 10:4 (May 30, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 6, 2021)

_God and His Word are Eternal and Unchangeable_, Psalm 119:89 (June 6, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 13, 2021)

_God is Faithful in His Promises Which are Perpetual and Unalterable_, Psalm 119:90 (a) (June 13, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 20, 2021)

_God Sustains Creation by the Word of His Power _(Continuous Creation), Psalm 119:90 (b) (June 20, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 27, 2021)

_All Things Serve God at His Pleasure_, Psalm 119:91 (June 27, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 4, 2021)

No service today due to illness. (July 4, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 11, 2021)

_Immoderate Sorrow Dispelled_, Psalm 119:92 (July 11, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 18, 2021)

_Remembering the Word_, Psalm 119:93 (July 18, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 25, 2021)

_I am Thine, Save Me, Part 1, _Psalm 119:94 (July 25, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 25, 2021)

I’ve observed that your sermons bounce around the Bible and that you don’t do lectio continua through books of the Bible. Fair enough. But what do you use to decide from where to preach? A lectionary?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 29, 2021)

What do I use to determine my _very intentional choices_ of texts and subjects? ..._sensitivity to the Spirit's leading_ for the spiritual good of the congregation considering the present spiritual state of the church (to the glory of Christ's formation in them) and what Scripture(s) would best suit those spiritual needs (Isa. 6:5, 9). (There's more to it in the process, but that's the _simple _answer.)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 1, 2021)

_I am Thine, Save me; Safety in the Righteousness of God in Christ_, Psalm 119:94 (August 1, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 8, 2021)

_I am Thine: Save me .._. (Assurance of Salvation) (August 8, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 15, 2021)

_I am Thine, Save Me, for I Have Sought Thy Precepts,_ (August 15, 2021)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 22, 2021)

_Worldly Affliction Arrested by Considering the Word of God,_ Psalm 119:95 (August 22, 2021)


----------



## aaronsk (Aug 29, 2021)

Have you considered doing a video format for these? Greatly appreciate your preaching btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 29, 2021)

aaronsk said:


> Have you considered doing a video format for these? Greatly appreciate your preaching btw.


Greetings. We have considered that. We would love to be able to do this. But we are in an "internet deplorable" area. Just a signal for the internet is a hard thing, (we are literally up on the plateau, i.e. in the mountains), and we don't have the capability, or really finances, to put into that at this time to make that work. We hope that in the future, once 5g comes around, we can try some things in that way.

Thank you very much for your encouragement. I hope the ministry here continues to be a blessing to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 29, 2021)

_The Broadness of the Word of God_, Psalm 119:96 (August 29, 2021).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aaronsk (Sep 1, 2021)

I really enjoyed the "I am Thine" series. Aug 1-15.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 1, 2021)

aaronsk said:


> I really enjoyed the "I am Thine" series. Aug 1-15.


I'm very happy to hear that (its all of God's grace if he uses anything in that way). To "be" God's and know it, is no small thing. May he give you a greater ammount of assurance in days ahead of that truth.

We will be going through "praise" and Psalm 96 next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aaronsk (Sep 2, 2021)

Thanks for the tip - I will study the Psalm a bit in preparation for the series. I am in the odd position of coming to a reformed view while attending a classical arminianist church.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 5, 2021)

_Sing a New Song to the Lord_, Psalm 96:1 (Sept. 5, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 12, 2021)

_Blessing for Blessing_, Psalm 96:2 (Sept. 12, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 19, 2021)

_Declaring His Wonders_, Psalm 96:3 (Sept. 19, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 26, 2021)

_Christian Praise is to be Answerable to the Greatness of God, _Psalm 96:4a (Sept. 26, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aaronsk (Sep 26, 2021)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> _Christian Praise is to be Answerable to the Greatness of God, _Psalm 96:4a (Sept. 26, 2021)


I’m going to miss your speaking/reading style this week with no recording but thanks for the notes!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 26, 2021)

aaronsk said:


> I’m going to miss your speaking/reading style this week with no recording but thanks for the notes!


That was a mistake. Wrong link. I updated the above post to reflect the MP3. 
Also be aware that all the sermons are always listed both on APM and at Grace Chapel.


----------



## aaronsk (Sep 27, 2021)

Ah great thanks! When I saw the outline link I assumed the audio must have had issues this week and didn't check APM. I glad there is audio - I will listen today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 3, 2021)

_The Fear of God During Praise_, Psalm 96:4b Part 1 (October 3, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 10, 2021)

_The Benefits of the Fear of God in Praise_, Psalm 96:4b Part 2 (October 10, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 17, 2021)

_Idolatry in Christ's Church_, Psalm 96:5 (October 17, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 24, 2021)

_Reflecting the Brilliance of Christ in Worship, _Psalm 96:6 (October 24, 2021)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 31, 2021)

_Living Sacrifices of Praise_, Psalm 96:7-8 (October 31, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 7, 2021)

_Worshipping God in Holiness_, Psalm 96:9 (Nov. 7, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 14, 2021)

_God is King, Christ is King, Praise the King who Reigns_, Psalm 96:10 (Nov. 14, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 21, 2021)

_Creation Worships the King_, Psalm 96:11-12 (November 21, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 28, 2021)

_He Cometh, _Psalm 96:12-13 (November 28, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 5, 2021)

_Leaping for Joy_, Luke 1:39-44 (December 5, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 12, 2021)

_The Fullness of Joy_, 1 John 1:1-4 (December 12, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aaronsk (Dec 12, 2021)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> _The Fullness of Joy_, 1 John 1:1-4 (December 12, 2021)


I’m very happy for your acquiring of a colicidaxson.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 13, 2021)

aaronsk said:


> I’m very happy for your acquiring of a colicidaxson.


That's funny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 19, 2021)

_Christ the Apple Tree_, Part 1, Song 2:3 (December 19, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 26, 2021)

_Delighting in Christ the Apple Tree__,_ Song 2:3 (December 26, 2021)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 2, 2022)

_The Sweetness of Christ's Fruit as the Apple Tree_, Song 2:3 (January 2, 2022)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 9, 2022)

No service due to being "under the weather". Will pick up again next week. (January 9, 2022)

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 16, 2022)

_Neither Give Place to the Devil,_ Eph. 4:27 (January 16, 2022)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aaronsk (Jan 16, 2022)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> _Neither Give Place to the Devil,_ Eph. 4:27 (January 16, 2022)


Glad to see (hear) you are back in the pulpit today!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 16, 2022)

All set and rearing to go!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 23, 2022)

_Christ Our Kinsman Redeemer and Avenger_, Ruth Chapters 1-4 and John 5:39 (January 23, 2022)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 30, 2022)

_Elimelech goes to Moab: Men Deprived of the Blessing of God Because of Their Sin of Idolatry_, Ruth 1:1-5 (January 30, 2022)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 6, 2022)

_The Unexpectedness of the Day of One's Death_, Ruth 1:1-5 (February 6, 2022)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 13, 2022)

_The Wicked's Reward is Only This Life_, (February 13, 2022)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 20, 2022)

_Highly Esteeming the Means of Grace and the Day of God's Visitation_, Ruth 1:6-18 (February 20, 2022)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 27, 2022)

_True Faith and the Consequence of a Deliberate Choice_, Ruth 6:6-18 (February 27, 2022)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 6, 2022)

_Orpah's Rashness, Hypocrisy and Worldliness_, Ruth 1:6-18 (March 6, 2022)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 13, 2022)

_Ruth's Credible Profession_, Ruth 1:14-15 (March 13, 2022)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 20, 2022)

_Apostasy vs. True Faith, (Ruth - A Spark and Smoking Flax of True Faith),_ Ruth 1:15-18 (March 20, 2022)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 27, 2022)

_God's Providence in Affliction_, Ruth 1:19-22 (March 27, 2022)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 3, 2022)

_In God's Providence, a godly man may also be a wealthy man_, Ruth 2:1-3 (April 3, 2022)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 10, 2022)

_Small Beginnings Set Forth the Grace of the Gospel_, Ruth 2:1-3 (April 10, 2022)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 17, 2022)

_God Providentially Governs all of His Creation_, (especially for the godly man’s good, so that circumstances fall out beyond their expectation), Ruth 2:3-4 (April 17, 2022)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 24, 2022)

_When one is praised for anything, it should be considered that true religion is to have the primary place_, Ruth 2:5-9 (April 24, 2022)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 1, 2022)

_Humility and Thankfulness_, Ruth 2:10-13 (May 1, 2022)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 8, 2022)

_The Virtues of Godliness are Lovely to the Godly_, Ruth 2:10-13 (May 8, 2022)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 15, 2022)

_The Kinsman's Sweet Words of Comfort_, Ruth 2:13-16 (May 15, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 22, 2022)

_God, the Great Fountain of All Blessing_, Ruth 2:17-23 (May 22, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 29, 2022)

_Naomi's Plan for Ruth's Rest: Marriage_, Ruth 3:1-6 (May 29, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 5, 2022)

_Only God's Word Prevails with God_, Ruth 3:7-18 (June 5, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 12, 2022)

_Divine Grace Grows_, Ruth 3:10 (June 12, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 19, 2022)

_Discerning the Virtue of Godliness_, Ruth 3:11 (June 19, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 26, 2022)

_The Kinsman's Oath, and Lawful Oaths as Part of Religious Worship_, Ruth 3:12-13 (June 26, 2022)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 3, 2022)

_Comfort, Gifts, Help and Benefits of the Redeemer's Oath_, Ruth 3:14-15 (July 3, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 10, 2022)

_Patience Under the Providence of God_, Ruth 3:16-18 (July 10, 2022)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 17, 2022)

_The Kinsman's Plan to Save_, Ruth 4:1-10 (July 17, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 24, 2022)

_The Testimony of the Witnesses to Boaz _(Unity in Truth and Blessing) Ruth 4:11-12 (July 24, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 31, 2022)

_Rejoicing in God's Providence_, Ruth 4:13-17 (July 31, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 7, 2022)

_Christ, the Kinsman Redeemer and Avenger, Content to Come from the Line of the Woman_, Ruth 4:18-22 (August 7, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 14, 2022)

_Following Christ Withersoever He Goes_, Revelation 14:1-5 (August 14, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 21, 2022)

_Following Christ Withersoever He Goes ... For Who He is_ (Incarnate) Revelation 14:1-5, (August 21, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 28, 2022)

_Following Christ for Who We are in Him_ (Definite Atonement), Revelation 14:1-5 (August 28, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 4, 2022)

_Following Christ for the Truth_ (Over and Against Error and Heresy), Revelation 14:1-5 (September 4, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 11, 2022)

_Following Christ in Communion with Him and One Another_, Revelation 14:1-5 (September 11, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 18, 2022)

_Following Christ in Times of Ease and Hardship_, Rev. 14:1-5 (September 18, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 25, 2022)

_Following Christ for His Glory in All Things_, Rev. 14:1-5 (September 25, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 2, 2022)

_Being with Jesus, Introduction_, Acts 4:13 (October 2, 2022)
(_How True Christians Cultivate the Fullness of the Spirit in Them_ _in Being with Jesus_)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 9, 2022)

_Union with Christ and Sanctification is Discernible by Others, even by the Wicked _(October 9, 2022) Acts 4:13.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 16, 2022)

_Christ is Near to His People, Even When they Do not Feel He is as Much as they would like Him to Be_, October 16, 2022) Acts 4:13.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 23, 2022)

_Light, Liberty, Life and Liveliness in the Spirit_, Acts 4:13 (October 23, 2022)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 30, 2022)

_Being "with" Jesus means Being Reformed, and Only Reformed People Go to Heaven_, Acts 4:13 (October 30, 2022)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 6, 2022)

_The Wicked Walk Round About, but Godly Men Walk in a Straight Line_, Psalm 12:8 (November 6, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 13, 2022)

_Sleeping in the Lap of Some Delilah_, Judges 16:19 (November 13, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 20, 2022)

_Mistaking a Sleeping Conscience for a Settled Peace_, Judges 16:16-19 (Nov . 20, 2022)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 27, 2022)

_Giving Thanks Always for All Things unto God and the Father in the Name of our Lord Jesus Christ_, Eph. 5:20 (Nov. 27, 2022)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 4, 2022)

_There is No Appeal on the Day of Judgment in Christ's Court_, Acts 17:30-31 (December 4, 2022)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 11, 2022)

_Drawing Near to Christ through the Golden Scepter Held Forth_, Esther 5:1-2 (December 11, 2022)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 18, 2022)

_The Golden Scepter, Part 2_, Mercy and Willingness, Esther 5:1-2 (December 18, 2022)

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 25, 2022)

_Awakening in His Likeness_, Psalm 17:15 (December 25, 2022)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 1, 2023)

_Unservicable Mephibosheth_, (God Receives His People only for Christ's Sake), 2 Samuel 9:1-13 (January 1, 2023)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sunday at 2:56 PM)

_Casting Down Their Golden Crowns, and Their Sins_, Rev. 4:10-11 (January 8, 2023)


----------

